# Temperature Controlled Fermentation Chamber



## sly22guy (Sep 18, 2010)

So ive been thinking about making a self contained cabinet to ferment multiple batches. My question is what is the ideal temp to have it at? 75? what would be the min's & max's?


----------



## rodo (Sep 18, 2010)

Most will be OK at 72 however many (like whites and apple) will be better at 60.


----------



## jet (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm afraid the answer is that it depends. Different yeast strains and different styles of wine require different temps.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with above, different temps are needed in different circumstances.


----------



## sly22guy (Sep 19, 2010)

So maybe a better approach would be to section it off with 2 compartments with individual controls/temps. But would it really make a diff if you did one at 60 and one at 70? I mean most all of us do this in whatever room we have available & whatever temp that room stays at? So if i keep it at a constant 70 wouldnt that be a happy medium?


----------



## jet (Sep 19, 2010)

How are you going to control the temp, and is it something you could make adjustable?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

Warmer ferments on delicate wines will burn the flavors right out while cooler ferments leave much more fruity esters. what size batches are you talking about as for reds or to keep the temps up on 6 gallon batches or less I use the brew belt and have been doing so for about 10 years on bucket and glass.


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2010)

To fully control the temperature you might have to also add cooling capabilities, because the fermentor will be enclosed. The must generally only needs warming until fermentation starts. After that, it generates its own heat. 

I use the brewbelt to get the temperature to a good starting place for the type of wine, then remove it after fermentation starts. Many times after fermentation slows, because my fermentation room is cold, I add the brew belt again, only if I need higher temperatures for the type of wine I am making.

I have a friend in Canada whose fermentation room is very cold. He places his fermentor inside a large tub of water. He buys the longest fish aquarium heaters he can find. He places two of the heaters in the water of the tub. Since the heaters are adjustable, they will shutoff when fermentation generates its own heat; then come back on when fermentation slows.

A blanket can be placed around the tub and fermentor to hold in the heat.


----------



## sly22guy (Sep 20, 2010)

I came across this on another forum. Something along these lines.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/ful...lled-fermentation-chamber-about-200-a-175456/


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> I came across this on another forum. Something along these lines.
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/ful...lled-fermentation-chamber-about-200-a-175456/



Yeah - i looked at several of those ideas - most take ice to keep the temps - you have to replace the ice every 6 hours - or take the cooling system from a fridge and add it to the chest.

What i found that would work better and is cheaper - a $25 refrigerator or chest freezer with temp override.


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow! I read the whole topic and that is one nice fermentor chamber.
Good luck on your project.

I would like to have an old refrigerator I could use for cold stabilizing. Those En Primeur kits are great but I'd like to have something where the tartaric crystals will drop out before bottling.


----------



## sly22guy (Sep 20, 2010)

i was thinking of using that guys idea, just basically turning it on its side so i could house multiple 5-6 gal carboys & buckets. The brew belts seem ok, but for 25.00 a piece plus controllers it would get pretty $x$! Id think i could find some cheap dorm fridge on craigslist. and use the guts from that. I just really need to educate myself more on the what temp ranges i need to have. Ebay has controllers for $20.00 Ea. 

My main reason to make a contained space is the fact that i have 3 nosy cats & a 4 month old Black lab. Plus just found out the wife is preg. so id def like to have a lockable unit to store & ferment in.


----------

